# Have any of you ladies tried IF?



## Lilblondewho (Jan 10, 2014)

So far I'm doing great on the exercise front. I do full body weights 3-4x a week and 3-4 cardio sessions a week.

I really love it!

My problem is my diet. For a new year clean up I've removed hot drinks from my diet as I like them really milky but after 5 big mugs during work its coming to 600-700cals or more! I've also stopped using butter. It used to be too easy to knock up a piece of toast smothered in butter. These changes have been fine adapting to. The problem is since I started exercising more I'm just starving and eating everything in sight! I was undoing all my good work (and then some!)

I had an overhaul and tidied up my diet but I still felt hungry ALL THE TIME! This weight loss, muscle gain is harder than I thought. Here is a 1 day example of what I was following:

45mins weights

1 mile walk

B:2 x egg 1 x toast

L: 3 bananas, apple, pear, orange

D:Jacket potato, tuna mayo, peas

40 mins jump rope

drinks: low sugar squash

Today I thought i'd see how IF felt and stopped eating at 8pm yesterday, did weights in the AM, drank sugar free squash and water all morning and then had two bananas at midday, came home and had a satisfying dinner, did 40mins jump rope and then had a mug of oatmeal with milk. I admit I felt hungry at times but less than when i ate more frequently and it was nice having a big satisfying meal. I'm tempted to give it a proper go.

Have any other ladies had success on IF? Are there PROS and CONS? Tips? Advice? Does it get easier?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Have u actually calculated your macros at all?

What's with fruit for lunch? No protein/healthy fats?

I really wouldn't consider ANY type of IF until u have the basics in place.


----------



## Lilblondewho (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not actually sure how to go about doing that. Is there a formula I can use?

Because I was feeling uncomfortable in myself as I have slowly gained weight over time I assumed it was the age old eat less and move more?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Lilblondewho said:


> I'm not actually sure how to go about doing that. Is there a formula I can use?
> 
> Because I was feeling uncomfortable in myself as I have slowly gained weight over time I assumed it was the age old eat less and move more?


No its a case of move more eat more and lean.

you need to use an online Basal Metabolic Rate Calculator and workout what your BMR is then you can set about making your food macro's.

Your diet and your workout need to compliment each other and be in line with the goals you are wanting to achieve.

So once you know your BMR and you have a realistic first goal for your body then put in place the diet and workout that will get you there.

Also be sure to pick mini goals which i found very helpful in keeping me on track, you will have lots of smaller successes and thus find it easier to keep your head down and focused.

Your diet has no protein or good fats you need them both.

Protein - Energy,Immune Function,Ph-Balance,Hemoglobin Levels,Structural Protein Reinforcement.

Fats - provides energy, absorbs certain nutrients and maintains your core body temperature.

On IF..

IF is ok but you need to make sure that during the window your taking in all the right stuff, its pointless going IF and then stuffing yourself with things that aren't beneficial.

I think if you left IF and cleaned up your diet instead, you would see far better results.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lilblondewho said:


> So far I'm doing great on the exercise front. I do full body weights 3-4x a week and 3-4 cardio sessions a week.
> 
> I really love it!
> 
> ...


Have you calculated how many calories you're consuming on a daily basis?

The quantity of fruit you're having certainly stands out to me. That's a lot of sugars. If you're trying to lose fat I think you should be replacing those sugars with proteins and fats...it's an odd and unbalanced lunch that you're having that will result in a sugar crash not long after. At most, I only have one piece of fruit a day which is a small banana.

With regards to appetite...that is actually a good thing that you're hungry; it means that you're metabolism is healthy.

I personally hate calculating macros etc...I find it all a bit of a pain in the bum which deters me from it. So my approach is to watch my calories and ensure that I eat a balanced diet that is high in protein and fats with minimal carbs from veggies. If that approach appeals to you then take a look at my journal (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/241374-rebuilding-myself.html) to see what an averge days food looks like for me.

Also, I have experience of the 5:2 diet (IF) and had some success with it (I'm doing it now actually). By the way, IMO you should not be training on a fasting day or be doing weights the day before a fast either because you're body needs the nutrients to recover.


----------

